# Rennabbruch für Lewis Hamilton !



## krawutz (2 Juli 2013)

*Offenbar hat Nicole Scherzinger dem bekannten F1-Kreisfahrer wiedermal die rote Flagge gezeigt.*

*Ein möglicher, allerdings völlig unbestätigter, Grund könnte sein, dass sie einen gewaltigen Schreck bekam, als ihm letztens der Gummi platzte.*


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2013)

Ich versteh sowieso nicht, was sie an ihm findet


----------



## comatron (2 Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Gummi könnte sein. Immerhin kann das ja zu einem Karriereknick führen.


----------

